# Help with a poulan 5020 clutch cover?



## bigbarf48 (Feb 25, 2013)

A few days ago I was removing the clutch cover from my saw to clean it up a little bit. The cover was being particularly difficult in coming off so I put a little force into pulling it off, perhaps too much as I was getting frustrated. Anyways I got it off but noticed the ring of metal that goes around the clutch which I assume is how the chain brake stops the chain from turning had popped out partially. I can't get it back in its groove, almost like its bent or something. The cover won't go back on so I'm wondering if anyone has tips for re seating the piece if metal or will I need a new cover and where can I get poulan parts inline, googling didn't turn up anything? 


Thanks and ill try to get pics up later


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like you pulled the clutch cover off with the chain brake locked.  Now you need to unlock the brake band to get the cover back on.  A couple pics would help but if it's similar to Husqvarna, a pair of pliers may give you enough leverage to get it unlocked.

Guarantee you won't do that again.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually I think my Husky prefers the chain to be in unlocked position to take the cover off and yes - I did it wrong - ONCE!

I am certain Scotty is onto the right track so look into the braek mechanism and get it the oposit of where it is now and likely all problems will be solved.  Beyond that - ask the same question on Arborist in the chainsaw forum.  Lots of saw heads over there and they are nearly as friendly as Hearth.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Actually I think my Husky prefers the chain to be in unlocked position to take the cover off and yes - I did it wrong - ONCE!
> 
> *I am certain Scotty is onto the right track* so look into the braek mechanism and get it the oposit of where it is now and likely all problems will be solved. Beyond that - ask the same question on Arborist in the chainsaw forum. Lots of saw heads over there and they are nearly as friendly as Hearth.


 Actually that was MasterMech that posted that, but I agree 100% with his assessment.....
BB, make certain the next time you take the cover off that the chain brake is disengaged, you shouldn't have that problem again.  You'll have to compress that brake ring (actually spring steel) with pliers or something to get it back in the slot where it belongs.....it isn't bent, I'm betting the bow you are seeing is just the spring tension making it twist now that it is out of it's track.....,


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 25, 2013)

Oops - I was to quick with the trigger and know if it is a mechanical question the answers will come from MM or Scotty 9 outa 10.

pretty safe bet no offense taken either way??


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Oops - I was to quick with the trigger and know if it is a mechanical question the answers will come from MM or Scotty 9 outa 10.
> 
> pretty safe bet no offense taken either way??


I'm not offended, I'm sure MM is fine too....
Just don't want to take credit for his input....we won't hold it against you, Bob!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Oops - I was to quick with the trigger and know if it is a mechanical question the answers will come from MM or Scotty 9 outa 10.
> 
> pretty safe bet no offense taken either way??


 


Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm not offended, I'm sure MM is fine too....
> Just don't want to take credit for his input....we won't hold it against you, Bob!


 
Hey, it's all good here.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay heres some pics. So can just grab it with pliers and feed it back in to get it to seat? I can push it back down as in the pic but it doesnt stay. Guess ill be sure to check the brake next time


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not personally familiar with that particular model, but is there a retainer tab anywhere for that brake ring that is broken?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 26, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> Okay heres some pics. So can just grab it with pliers and feed it back in to get it to seat? I can push it back down as in the pic but it doesnt stay. Guess ill be sure to check the brake next time
> View attachment 95019
> View attachment 95020
> View attachment 95021


 
Hold the brake band in position with a C-Clamp or something similar. Maybe just something flat and heavy enough to hold it down. Then you need to rotate the propellor looking thing in the upper left of the cover (viewed from the backside) to unlock the brake mechanism. Once you have the band staying in position, you will need to clean the cover up good and inspect it thoroughly for any broken tabs that might have held the band in place. You could probably rebuild tabs like that with epoxy (JBWeld or similar) if you had to.

Looking at your pics again, I see tabs that are intact and look to hold that band in position.  I'd try just rotating the "propellor" and unlocking the mech, the band will prob be close to just popping back into it's home.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 26, 2013)

On my Husky I believe I held the cover onto the saw and used the brake lever to move the propeller gadget but all I was doing was getting the cover to go back on - not replace the brake band.  In your situation this may make it tough?  Possibly you could get the brake set with the band removed and then add the band but I am not sure it will stay in place without the pressure. 

The band/brake is the back pressure so with it removed you may be able to move the dealio without much effort but, again, without being there it is hard to tell.  This is one of those situations where you may have to invent a tool or technique for a one time application but the goal is most likely revolving around that little propeller deal and getting it into the correct position for the brake to fit in place. 

I hope that hodge pode of info helps??


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks all you guys for the advice you were exactly right. Clamped the band back into place and popped the propeller clockwise with pliers and it fixed it! Soaked the cover, bar, and chain in hot soapy water, sprayed it all off, oiled the sprocket and put it all back together. Ready to cut now!


----------



## bmeister (Apr 17, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> Thanks all you guys for the advice you were exactly right. Clamped the band back into place and popped the propeller clockwise with pliers and it fixed it! Soaked the cover, bar, and chain in hot soapy water, sprayed it all off, oiled the sprocket and put it all back together. Ready to cut now!


I about gave up getting this clutch cover on to the saw until I read this string of posts. The propeller was so difficult to move clockwise I thought it would break off but it finally moved and that added the slack needed to put the cover back on. You guys saved me $50 at least and a priceless amount of aggravation. You guys are the bomb!!


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Good you got it fixed, bmeister. Welcome to the forum. I lived in Augusta for 2 years. Nice place and ole James Brown was always good for some shenanigans.


----------



## Shepardlady (Jan 7, 2015)

God bless you for this post. I had an eighteen inch Poulan for 4 or 5 years. Never removed the clutch cover with the brake engaged. I bought a new 20 inch, guess what happened? You betcha! I did the same thing! I am so grateful for your post. It took me a few days of wording the search string a bit differently until I found your thread but using the tips here, I was able to get my chain saw back together and usable again!


----------

